# Timothy Taylor Landlord In Melb?



## chadjaja (25/8/09)

Now that its getting distributed here in Australia has anyone in Melbourne seen it at a bottle o yet??


----------



## danbeer (25/8/09)

chadjaja said:


> Now that its getting distributed here in Australia has anyone in Melbourne seen it at a bottle o yet??




Only place I've seen it is at grain and grape...


----------



## bradsbrew (25/8/09)

What about brisbane?? Can we get it in Brisbane. I think I should probably taste the beer I have tried to "clone" :wacko: 

Brad


----------



## brendo (25/8/09)

I have had it at beer deluxe in fed square. 

For bottle shops I would try purvis cellars in surrey hills.


----------



## jlm (25/8/09)

bradsbrew said:


> What about brisbane?? Can we get it in Brisbane. I think I should probably taste the beer I have tried to "clone" :wacko:
> 
> Brad


Nectar, drinx, sometimes Spiros (I think.)


----------



## hairyson (25/8/09)

brendo said:


> For bottle shops I would try purvis cellars in surrey hills.


I've bought it from Purvis' in Surrey Hills. The blokes there said they try to keep a small stock of it.
When I went a month ago they had one bottle left, and it was hidden in the wrong fridge (Gromit).


----------



## boybrewer (23/9/09)

chadjaja said:


> Now that its getting distributed here in Australia has anyone in Melbourne seen it at a bottle o yet??



I had some tonight at the Little Creatures food hall crikey I purchased 4 to take home bloody things burnt a hole in my pocket $44.00 ooouch !!!!!


----------



## hoohaaman (23/9/09)

beer belly said:


> I had some tonight at the Little Creatures food hall crikey I purchased 4 to take home bloody things burnt a hole in my pocket $44.00 ooouch !!!!!



Indeed!


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

I can report that Purvis do have it in stock at the moment (did on Monday anyway).


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> What about brisbane?? Can we get it in Brisbane. I think I should probably taste the beer I have tried to "clone" :wacko:


Aye Brad, that's precisely the problem I'm facing... Never having tasted it I have NFI if what I'm knocking out is even close, so I've decided to stop calling it a Landlord for now. I was thinking "Tenant" but the inevitable question would come up, 'hey, why are you calling this ale "Tenant", its nothing like the Scottish lager?' 
Having reasonable spelling skills can be such a curse... (The Scots brew is actually Tennent.)

No hope of sourcing TTL up here on the range, I've been looking in most shops, so looks like for me its a detour to one of those bottle-os jlm mentions below when I'm in the big smoke next. Thanks for that jlm!

:icon_cheers: , guys, RdeV.

Edit: Spelling!!


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

There are lots of places that'll sell it mail order, right?

Obviously not the best way to buy beer - but for that one beer you really wanna try and can't source I can't see what you wouldn't do it.


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/09)

Yeah bum, fair call, and I'll look into that.

I guess the one thing about going to the bottle shops is you can see what the expiry or packed date is and also see how they're handled. Plus get to drool over other stock... 

:icon_offtopic: : T'was great the other day seeing pallets and kegs of megaswill out there basking in the stinking hot sun at one bottle shop, while the low- volume lines and spirits were in the shade in the store shed out back. Happens at most places and to most products though, seems to be standard practice that all pallets of grog must spend at least one day in the sun before being moved into stock.


----------



## neonmeate (24/9/09)

RdeVjun said:


> pallets



hooray somebody spelt "pallet" correctly.... 
enjoy the wide palette of flavours of landlord on your palate


----------



## KoNG (24/9/09)

Haven't we been getting TTLL in Australia for years...? I know I have been...............


----------



## Bribie G (24/9/09)

Personally I wouldn't chase TTL in Australia in bottles because it is a filtered pasteurised version which is probably quite unlike the fresh living version you get from the handpump out of a cask in Yorkshire. Whilst no doubt a reasonable drop it could well be:


Brewed at a higher gravity than the cask UK version, for bottling and export (cf: Boddington's real ale and Boddinton's Pub Ale in cans over here)
A different yeast 
Skunked

If I came across a bottle at Dan's I would grab one out of interest but with no expectation of getting a true Yorkie experience.


----------



## hazard (24/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Personally I wouldn't chase TTL in Australia in bottles because it is a filtered pasteurised version which is probably quite unlike the fresh living version you get from the handpump out of a cask in Yorkshire. Whilst no doubt a reasonable drop it could well be:
> 
> 
> Brewed at a higher gravity than the cask UK version, for bottling and export (cf: Boddington's real ale and Boddinton's Pub Ale in cans over here)
> ...


I got a "slab" ie 12 500ml bottles from Purvis last week. Expiry mar 2010, so reasonably fresh i hope.
Bottles are brown, so skunking should be less than those clear bottles many UK beers are sold in. I'm sure everyone wants to see that Newcastle Brown really is brown, but from all I've read it can't be good for the beer.
ABV is 4.1%, what is the cask?

As for the real experience - never had cask TTL so no idea. What i can say - I made a Smurto TTL and was pretty chuffed with it and my friends were all very impressed, then I drank the real deal - the real TTL had twice the taste of mine, more body and more colour - even though the ABV was much less than mine, which finished at 5%. 

Oh and if you buy a slab its about $7 per bottle, not $11 as above.

Also try Acland cellars in St Kilda, (Acland St actually) where you can also get it for similar price.


----------



## bum (24/9/09)

hazard said:


> Oh and if you buy a slab its about $7 per bottle, not $11 as above.



If memory serves correctly, I think even their single bottle price is something in the order of $7.50. Much more reasonable than the $11 paid elsewhere.


----------



## jlm (24/9/09)

RdeVjun said:


> No hope of sourcing TTL up here on the range, I've been looking in most shops, so looks like for me its a detour to one of those bottle-os jlm mentions below when I'm in the big smoke next. Thanks for that jlm!
> 
> :icon_cheers: , guys, RdeV.
> 
> Edit: Spelling!!



Nectar is the pick of the bunch. And make sure you bring big wads of cash, you may think you'll be able to walk in and out with your bottle of TTL, but the great wall of beer will not allow you to do so.


----------



## geoffi (24/9/09)

I'm unenthusiastic about paying big quids for British beers in Australia. I don't think they travel well. I prefer to brew my own versions and keep the change. IMHO they taste closer to what I recall drinking in pubs in the old Dart than the bottled versions that have taken the same ocean cruise that my felonious ancestors enjoyed. I don't imagine they were at their best after the trip either.


----------



## RdeVjun (24/9/09)

Guys, firstly, sorry to hijack a thread- and thanks for the tips and advice, I'm just after an idea of what it could be like. Yeah, I've had some pretty ordinary imports too, I'd not be surprised if I found another, but I've got to at least try it, FWIW!? :unsure: 
I mean I'm hardly likely to get a case on a regular basis?


----------



## bradsbrew (27/9/09)

Been to 2 1st Choice this weekend and both had TTL. $8 a 500ml bottle. Was told by a staff member that it would be a regular. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Scruffy (27/9/09)

It's a pity you guys will be using the bottled version as a benchmark, It's allright but as Bribie says, nowhere near the stuff out of a well kept cask!

Having said that, must buy a bottle ...in the name of research...


----------



## bum (27/9/09)

I just cracked my first ever bottle and I gotta say I'm leaving towards Bribie's suspicions being correct here. It is a fine beer but I'm seeing nothing that deserves a following such as it gets. There are a great many local English style pales it's equal.


----------



## Henno (27/9/09)

I ordered a carton of TTL into the Bundy first choice and was champing at the bit to get some down my neck. Was disapointed with the first one but knew I had served it way too cold. Let the next few warm up and although I enjoyed them but was not overwhelmed. Had the British complexity but lacked the wow factor. I think BribieG is correct and that a trip to the UK is in order to do some real research. 

FYI a carton (12 x 500ml bottles) was $80.

You can tell by the lack of sweating on the outside of this glass it is not too cold.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/9/09)

Good to see I wasn't alone in thinking that its a good beer but didnt deserve the....................blah blah blah. But it was nice.

Brad


----------



## big78sam (1/11/09)

For what it's worth, Grain and Grape in Yarraville had a few bottles for $7.50 a week or 2 ago. I tried it straight out of the fridge and it was OK. It did get a lot better when it has warmed up a bit.

I have to say that I preferred the hand pumped Holgate ESB... It's worth a trip to Woodend to try this amongst their many other great beers (no affiliation)!


----------



## Andyd (2/11/09)

I got 8 bottles of TTL at Purvis a couple of weeks ago...

Andy


----------

